# Ninjas or NUBZ?



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

Members of Rockmans Ninjas and Hub12's NUBZ can chat here.

You can also ask to join either clan.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

BTW, You can only join my clan if we know each other and are friends.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nubs ftw. Ok so what?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ya demo is here. Join or what?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

Ninjas FTW.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Dammit. You guys are killing me here Dx


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub, can I join your nub army?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

You can't just ask people to join like that Hub12.

They have to ask.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok so lets think about what games should be held.......


----------



## MygL (Jan 30, 2009)

none FTW join mine!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, too bad, because I was just now accepted!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> You can't just ask people to join like that Hub12.
> 
> They have to ask.


I know him in real life. So yesh. He can be teh Soldier


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

YAY!


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS!!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

NUBNUBNUBNUBNUBNUBNUBNUBNubz FTW


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

Ninjas FTW, you get to be my best friend.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Ninjas FTW, you get to be my best friend.


No bribe


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS!!!! 
NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS!!!! 
NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS!!!! 
NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS!!!! 
NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS!!!! 
NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS!!!! 
NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS!!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Come on ohdangitsgabby....


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok rockman llets talk bout teh games....


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Dammit. You guys are killing me here Dx


600k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cuz ur my bestest ninja buddy XD


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm not bribing.
I'm telling them.

You'll get trained by one the greatest warriors of 09.

Cry, don't bribe please!!!  :'(


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Join usssssss! Join usssssss...


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm not bribing.
> I'm telling them.
> 
> You'll get trained by one the greatest warriors of 09.


Yesh i know. ITS ME


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

<big><big><big><big>AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH</big></big></big></big>

BTW.. just call meh gabby
ohdangitsgabby is a mouthful x3


----------



## Joe (Jan 30, 2009)

NUBS FTW?!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big>AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH</big></big></big></big>
> 
> BTW.. just call meh gabby
> ohdangitsgabby is a mouthful x3


PLEASE!!!!!!!  YOU JOINED MEH FIRST!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

No one likes ninjas!?

Come on!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

YAY! JOE IS HERE!


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

I EAT NINJAS FOR BREAKFAST!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

THIS ISN'T FUNNY!
:'(

HUB12 YOUR LIKE, EATING ME HERE!!!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I know.. I think I'll just stay neutral at the moment.. It's too hard to decide D=


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> THIS ISN'T FUNNY!
> :'(
> 
> HUB12 YOUR LIKE, EATING ME HERE!!!


What are you talking bout?


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> I EAT NINJAS FOR BREAKFAST!


i eat nubs for you like breakfast.
Guys remember i'm a nub-slayer. Get rid of ur nub staus and join THE NINJAS!


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

I ALSO EAT NINJAS FOR LUNCH!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE!?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

We only have 4 members ...
If I lose one I'll chew-doe chop town hall!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Demolator40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You arent teh nub-slayer. Thats coffeh.


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im the nub-slayers sister.
You face me if you go by her. Dont forget that *evil glare*


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

HMMMM... cry does have a point, and ninjas are cool, and 
I should stay on her good side. Hmmmm... But I can't join the ninjas, but I could K.O. a nub-slayer in seconds.


----------



## Joe (Jan 30, 2009)

But I'm teh ninja slayer :]


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your gonna have a bunch of members soon!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nub-slayer my foot. COFFEH IS TEH NUB-SLAYER!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh come on ...


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Oh come on ...


WHAT?!


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

I ALSO EAT NINJAS FOR DINNER!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

gabby joined you?

No one likes us Ninjas ...


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> gabby joined you?
> 
> No one likes us Ninjas ...


Idk if gabby joined.......And also...we got a lot of views.....Lets talk games now ok?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

NINJAS ALSO MAKE GOOD DESSERTS! My point is, I am the ULTIMATE!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

No.


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> HMMMM... cry does have a point, and ninjas are cool, and
> I should stay on her good side. Hmmmm... But I can't join the ninjas, but I could K.O. a nub-slayer in seconds.


you think u could K.O. me? is that it. *glare*


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Okies guys. Rockman and i need to talk bout teh games.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Watch me.... I'm kidding. Do you really think I could K.O. You? Let alone Coffeebean? You are crazy.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> No.


Rockman what do you mean?


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Watch me....


Bring it on.. Nub.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

I DIDNT JOIN ANYONE!

I can't pick b/c I'm torn between you two! You both are my friends and since you both want me to pick one of you then I'm

<big><big><big><big><big>NEUTRAL!</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

JOIN US NINJAS, PLEEEEEEEEEEEEASE.

Not directing towards gabby.
towards others.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

I was KIDDING, CRY! REALLY! DO YOU THINK I WAS SERIOUS? I DON'T LIKE BEING NUB SLAYED!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ok so lets think about what games should be held.......


HEY HUB! I'll join.


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> I DIDNT JOIN ANYONE!
> 
> I can't pick b/c I'm torn between you two! You both are my friends and since you both want me to pick one of you then I'm
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>NEUTRAL!</big></big></big></big></big>


But u r my bestest friend....right?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. What do you want to be? General? Cuz gabby is nuetral.....


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> I DIDNT JOIN ANYONE!
> 
> I can't pick b/c I'm torn between you two! You both are my friends and since you both want me to pick one of you then I'm
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>NEUTRAL!</big></big></big></big></big>


HOLY *censored.2.0*!
That sounds like me when I was being pulled in opposite directions between two friends -____________-


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub, can I be a major? PLEEEAAASSSEEE? It's the position below general.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be your best friend if you want me to be xD


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Hub, can I be a major? PLEEEAAASSSEEE?


Not yet


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

Gabby, you can choose whatever side you want.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, Gabby! No pressure.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Gabby, you can choose whatever side you want.


And I pick no side!

I'm not going to pick between you two, I refuse to.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


general?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Yeah, Gabby! No pressure.


lawl. It adds pressure when you say that fool xD


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy you are general now


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy you are general now


which means...


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes general. Closest rank to leader


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

That's fine by me.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

I think we should declare war NOW! But that's up to Hub and Bacon.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are better than other people on the Army. You can participate more in games....


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Aww Hub.. that hurts D=
T.T


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

WTF is this anyways? I'm so confused.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

DAMN! We got a lot of views....


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Aww Hub.. that hurts D=
> T.T


IM SO SRRY BUT,ummm


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

You know there is something higher than general besides leader. It's called Commander in Chief!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cools!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't care anymore, My team is disappearing from this topic.

ALRIGHT TEAM, FORM THE DISAPPEARANCE SYMBOL.


----------



## Joe (Jan 30, 2009)

what am I? :]


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

No one answers my question. -_____-


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Grunt soldiers aren't fun. :'(


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know but still.. T.T


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

maybe i should make my Crash Cafe workers


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

For nubs or ninjas. Because if you want to work for ninjas, you are someone I CAN slay...


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

IF YOU WANNA JOIN ROCKY'S NINJAS JUST PM ME.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I don't care anymore, My team is disappearing from this topic.
> 
> ALRIGHT TEAM, FORM THE DISAPPEARANCE SYMBOL.


WAIT WHAT!? YOU JUST CANT LEAVE!?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

The Legendary Blaster Knight commands you all to join our side!


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

He's not... Yet.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> WTF is this anyways? I'm so confused.


This. Is. SPARTAAAAAAA!

Meh, idunno either.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

OMGMGMGMOMGOMGOMGMGMGMGOGMOGMOGMOGMOMGOMGOMOG


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub, make Bacon boy Commander in Chief. He would then command the generals. We must attack now, while they are still weak!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> OMGMGMGMOMGOMGOMGMGMGMGOGMOGMOGMOGMOMGOMGOMOG


Dont leave. We still have to do teh games.....Your breaking mah heart   (even though i dont have one?)


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur not joining ninjas?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAM


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

NO ONE LIKES THE NINJAS!????


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hmmmmm.....Ok NOW LETS TALK GAMES


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

War games?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Can I join Nubby Ninjas [--FUSION--]


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Can I join Nubby Ninjas [--FUSION--]


-_-* Join one.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

You.... MUST DIE! I'LL EAT YOU FOR BREAKFAST!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Can I join Nubby Ninjas [--FUSION--]


Nuh-uh, yer a Crash Cafe worker D;


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> You.... MUST DIE! I'LL EAT YOU FOR BREAKFAST!


lawl. your crazy xD


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

I DON'T WANNA TALK GAMES.

I WANNA TALK ABOUT PEOPLE JOINING THE NINJAS.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'LL EAT YOU FOR BREAKFAST, TOO! UNLESS YOU'RE A NUB!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh yeah GO CRASH CAFE! W00T!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm not joining jack.
[First of all......WHY IN THE WORLD WOULD I JOIN 'NUBZ' ? XDDD]
Ninjas seem cool but I'm not even sure what this is....[someone explain?]


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

I'M NOT TURNING NUB.

US NINJAS NEVER GIVE UP.





THERE MY TEAM OF FRIENDS OR PEOPLE I KNOW.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I DON'T WANNA TALK GAMES.
> 
> I WANNA TALK ABOUT PEOPLE JOINING THE NINJAS.


Ninjas don't stand a chance against my army of converted Clone Troopers! Attack! KILL THEM ALL! (Except Cry, take her hostage!)


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

YOU'RE ABOUT TO BE EATEN FOR BREAKFAST! BY THE NUBS!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

This place just turned into a pit of spam D:


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I'm not joining jack.
> [First of all......WHY IN THE WORLD WOULD I JOIN 'NUBZ' ? XDDD]
> Ninjas seem cool but I'm not even sure what this is....[someone explain?]


Of course i didnt expect coffeh to join nubs. SHE IS THE NUB-SLAYER


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

BB you're so gentle, but CC ftw!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOUCH CRY AND I'LL CUT YOUR HEAD OFF, EAT IT, THROW IT UP, STEP ON THE VOMIT AND THROW IT INTO THE EARTHS CORE.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok guys lets talk about what games Plz?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

I  was staying on topic. I was just saying ninjas will be crushed.


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> I'LL EAT YOU FOR BREAKFAST, TOO! UNLESS YOU'RE A NUB!


*uses awesome ninja skillz to pwn* yah we do it anime style bay-bee






*confuses nubs so we do the same pwn move again*




PWN
score 4-0 yah baby!
NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS!!!!!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub the Nub. Heh it rhymes. Oh yeah umm go everyone!


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Hub the Nub. Heh it rhymes. Oh yeah umm go everyone!


Proud to say I came up with that.  yep.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Die! My knife of nubbyness cuts you into sushie! 643 damage taken!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

SO FAR ...
NOT ONE PERSON HAS JOINED THE NINJAS!
I AM ASHAMED!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ya...I need to get off computer soon...so....come to my town ok? then we can really talk


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Good idea, even though I won't be there.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

*Gets a glass of CHOCOLATE Milk!* (Cry.. xD)

Alrighty then, 

Go Hubby Nubby x3

andd 

Rockman!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

NO HUB, I AM NOT HOME.

Someone join the Ninjas please ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*shoots rockman and kidnaps cry* She's mine now! Muahaha!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> NO HUB, I AM NOT HOME.
> 
> Someone join the Ninjas please ...


OH COME ON!?


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> *Gets a glass of CHOCOLATE Milk!* (Cry.. xD)
> 
> Alrighty then,
> 
> ...


chocalteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee <3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

HOW ABOUT MY BREAKFAST KNIFE! I pwn! Ninjas do not.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy Come to my town later? You too cry...i need to speak to both of you...............


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

Cry is now on our side!


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol i was so out of it when did this take place?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy Come to my town later? You too cry...i need to speak to both of you...............


i might be able to later. Lemme finish math.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

Cry will not join you Hub!

If she does then I'll die!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Cry will not join you Hub!
> 
> If she does then I'll die!


Sh's on the ninjas


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

So... Rockman, how-a-bout-a we-a morph-a Crash-a Cafe and Ninja-a thingy-a?

aaa?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy Come to my town later? You too cry...i need to speak to both of you...............


Not me T.T
Ya gotta have the neutral sid in this xD
justkidding x3.. but seriously add meh lawl


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Cry will not join you Hub!
> 
> If she does then I'll die!


who? what? when? where?
all i remember was confusing the nubs and doing the anime show pwn again. :S


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Cry will be eaten by me for breakfast before she does anything! Critical hit 890 damage taken! PWN


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Hub can I come?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Cry will not join you Hub!
> 
> If she does then I'll die!


You're already dead. I laser blasted you.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Hey Hub can I come?


Sureeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm bored now.
Hokai, bye bye for now all.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're on our side, right? <3


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Can I come before he gets there? And I won't do anything stupid like i'm doing now.. I'll just fish and stuff.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

No she's not.
Cry will always be a Ninja.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 30, 2009)

Where do the people from my clan of dinosaur pirates go????


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aren't I ninja though? *confuzzeled*


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Well...........My gate will be open


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

What time?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes cry, you are a Ninja.
Don't give into the nubs!

Help me fight them off!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Ehh.. Ok one sec...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not any more *kisses*


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

ah screw it, *joins Ninjas*

I dun wanna be on the same team as Hub DDDDDDDDDDD:


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ah screw it, *joins Ninjas*
> 
> I dun wanna be on the same team as Hub DDDDDDDDDDD:


Why? lol


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

Booyah.
Master Crash FTW.

Cry, don't give into them, your always gonna be a Ninja.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
.
.

Idunno


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

You sir, are mean!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dangg, got a little action going on here xD

Enjoyy =D


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Anyway.......NUBZ FTW!!!!!!!!!! BYE!!! MAH GATE WILL BE OPENZ......SOON!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

CRY IS A NINJA.
NOT A NUB.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> You sir, are mean!


Yes, yes i am!  ^_^


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 30, 2009)

Oooooh can I be a ninja????


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Cry, don't give into them, your always gonna be a Ninja.


too late


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Join hub's nubs!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Yo Rock since my leader Crash joined you I guess I'm in!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh *censored.2.0* bacon kissing cry in public now XD

I don't want to be a part of this....


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

A picture just popped in my head :O I should make it, but idunno what you guys would use as your Avatar sorta thing.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Yo Rock since my leader Crash joined you I guess I'm in!


What the? How the? WHo the? Why the?


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 30, 2009)

So... I'll just leave then...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Ehh nevermind, Hub Im in nobody's army, but ...


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok you 3 are in.

But I still have my top 3!
riirii, tails and cry!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Ehh nevermind, Hub Im in nobody's army, but ...


but what?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd use Grodus.


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

*hides behind coffeh*


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow....18 pages........


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok who wants me in their army, I do have a ninja suit ready, but Hub's a good friend, and I like Ninjas...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> *hides behind coffeh*


please? *looks into eyes*


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

This is Epic.

Neutrals (mee!)
Betrayals
Alliances
Kissing (lawl)

Simply Amazing


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

Wait.

You are still a ninja, right cry.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

OK MY GATE IS OPEN!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

CRY I DON'T WANNA LOSE YOU ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Wait.
> 
> You are still a ninja, right cry.


she is not


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

Stop it Bacon.
I almost cried my heart out ...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Don't go soft on us BB you're one of the still sane people on TBT!


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub did you defriend me?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaw how sweet!
You guys are making me feel bad....[cry you know why] T-T


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Don't go soft on us BB you're one of the still sane people on TBT!


But I've fallen for cry... <3


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm*


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! *dramatic music*


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

Yikes... This thread is freakin' me out now O.O


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow.

Cry is still a ninja.
Stop telling lies Bacon, I almost sobbed to death.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*double facepalm


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cries and kills himself with laser blast*


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh dangg.

Soap Oprah time! Love story <3


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 30, 2009)

Gnnnnarrrr, its like a bad sitcom...


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dont kill yourself!!!!!!!!


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub your gate's not open!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

D***IT! BB DONT GET ALL LOVEY DOVEY!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY *censored.2.0*!
Where have I heard that before? XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

Answer me cry.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow this is like a bad sitcom


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

XP
R.I.P 
Bacon Boy


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Cry! now you're in the same situation I was in.. dammit!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Please tell me BB is on meds. Because we need sane people, NOT WITH VIRTUAL GF/BF RELATIONSHIPS!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

Rockman VS. Bacon Sissy

IT'S OOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Please tell me BB is on meds. Because we need sane people, NOT WITH VIRTUAL GF/BF RELATIONSHIPS!


*Bacon Boy survives! His armor protected him! Becomes sane. Has no gf.*


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Nvm


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Rockman VS. Blaster Knight
> IT'S Time for Blaster Knight to own!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

That was a close one. *breaths out* PHEW!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

What!?

Oh well, I g2g.
Bye all.


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahaha jen remember? u me and mega? *slit slit* good times  i freaked him out soo much XDDDDDDDDDDDD we need to scare some other ppl too now lmao


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Rock VS. Bacon


Double fix'd


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Please tell me BB is on meds. Because we need sane people, NOT WITH VIRTUAL GF/BF RELATIONSHIPS!


Wait, this is a topic for SANE people... well I dont really fit the criteria anymore...


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

GTFO!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

General Bacon Boy Attacks Master Crash with Rapid Laser Fire.

Master Crash's HP goes down to 0.

Master Crash Fainted. 

Master Crash Fled.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

BB FTW! Fire your lulzer cannon.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe we never did xD
Shame on us. tsk tsk.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

My Breakfast Knife is ready to roll!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> General Bacon Boy Attacks Master Crash with Rapid Laser Fire.
> 
> Master Crash's HP goes down to 0.
> 
> ...


omgwut D;


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO! It's still in my siggy!
But seriously enough drama! xD
Guys you know half the people here have online bf/gfs right? XDDDD


----------



## Joe (Jan 30, 2009)

I'mconfused


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I'mconfused


You are not alone.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

I third that.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't. *Glares.*


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Joseph, Im not sure whats going on anymore and I think demolater threatened to kill me and Gabby:gyroiddance:


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawl, soo true! 
But i dont cuz no guy has changed anything for me yet x3
What a shame.. xD


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

GTFO nintenmad or i'll eat you for breakfast!


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 30, 2009)

hey hub am i in ur clan??????


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Hi Joseph, Im not sure whats going on anymore and I think demolater threatened to kill me and Gabby:gyroiddance:


What?
Now I fourth that confusion!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.......xD
*ahem* No one needs to know anything, let's get back on topic.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub is probably eating dinner right now. He hasn't posted in a while.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

This thread is soooooo f-ed up D:


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 30, 2009)

online bf and gf is kinda weird sorry


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Hub is probably eating dinner right now. He hasn't posted in a while.


he just left lol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> online bf and gf is kinda weird sorry


i second that >.>


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

I will make a ninja vs. nubs 2 and all of the randomness can stay here.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> GTFO nintenmad or i'll eat you for breakfast!


Wait WHAT?!?!?! YOU SHUT UP OR I'LL RIP OUT YOUR EVEBALLS PUT EM ON BURGER, FORCE YOU TO EAT IT WHILE TOUCHING HUB DRESSED LIKE A CHICKEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made me laugh.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Demolator40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut up, please. Everything you just uttered was a complete jumble of nonsense.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> online bf and gf is kinda weird sorry


Weird my *concensored.3.0*
It's fine on my standards.. as long as it's not like some 13 year old and some 56 year old xD

btw. dinner xD


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Be careful what you say. I have my stomach empty, and a breakfast knife in my hand.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And???


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what? Were you expecting me to say you're a moron?


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, yeah because I sorta am...


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the thing is... how do you know for sure??????  :O


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No moar fighting please. Bacon........... seriously.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

ALOLOLOLOL SPAM ALERT! OR OFF TOPIC ALERT ACTULLY!: Anyone wanna do a Nub V. Ninja video?


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Im hopeless


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a bit....[XD JKJKJK]


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not really. It was that phrase. It sounded barbaric and idiotic.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont worry, I was only shocked when my counsellor told me

Now, its what makes me special :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

*WARNING: *_DYING THREAD, POST AT OWN RISK!_


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

i was gone for 15 mins. what did i miss?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> i was gone for 15 mins. what did i miss?


nothing. Now leave. jk


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

OFF TOPIC WARNING AHEAD: Anyone want to do a Ninja vs. Nub video? Ehh Ehh?


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, let's see..

A rhino fell from the sky and ate rockmanexe. Then a banana came on and said something about peanut butter (@_@). Master Crash said: "I like pie." Then nintenmad said he was special. I posted a warning. And the world stopped for two seconds.


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhhh it makes so much sense now


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

^^ lawl. but very weird? hah.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's cause _I_ explained it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

-_-* and some random whale blubber related incident. jk


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only true bit there is the bit abot me being special... and the banana


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> -_-* and some random whale blubber related incident. jk


that was disgusting. It fell on hub and he cried, then bit a piece off and said: "It tastes like chicken!" Then we all threw up.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_____-
Teh coffeh can explain it as well as you can XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no [you] can't Bacon Boy  can explain it better.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what they want you to think. >
[meow =^.^=]


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't know what the heck is happening....but why am I not involved in it?  D:


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I don't know what the heck is happening....but why am I not involved in it?  D:


Because....you're teh b00blet xP


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

IMA BORED WHAT"S THE POINT OF THIS THREAD WHY AM I SCREAMING?! WHAT"S THE MEANING OF LIFE!?


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 30, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I don't know what the heck is happening....but why am I not involved in it?  D:


Because... Santa loves you


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> IMA BORED WHAT"S THE POINT OF THIS THREAD WHY AM I SCREAMING?! WHAT"S THE MEANING OF LIFE!?


CHEESE


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I don't know what the heck is happening....but why am I not involved in it?  D:


Good luck catching up ^.^
It gets weird.. and confusing..


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's that very reason why I should be involved.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

BB "fell" for Cry, Cry didn't so BB got faceplamed. that's the highlight of this thread.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> BB "fell" for Cry, Cry didn't so BB got faceplamed. that's the highlight of this thread.


You have it wrong...XDDDD

But anyways...yeah b00blet....you're right >


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Wait.. what were we supposed to be talking about again? Wasnt it Nubs VS. Ninjas ?? lawl.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> BB "fell" for Cry, Cry didn't so BB got faceplamed. that's the highlight of this thread.


Sounds...err....fun....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> BB "fell" for Cry, Cry didn't so BB got faceplamed. that's the highlight of this thread.


then I "died" was still alive and annihilated Master Crash.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Total highlight of this thread.. x3


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 poor hub!!!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank the lord Mega didn't come into this.I can only wonder....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I became serious and ditched the hole "love" thing.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Thank the lord Mega didn't come into this.I can only wonder....


XD THIS.


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> BB "fell" for Cry, Cry didn't so BB got faceplamed. that's the highlight of this thread.


Say what? o.e


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeahh... sure.. xD


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Thank the lord Mega didn't come into this.I can only wonder....


Lol...


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 30, 2009)

And then we danced the night away... the end


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder why as well.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally random but I now have the urge to constantly meow.


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neko-san! <3


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok so are you guys going to have a NINJA BATTLE/MEETING/THINGYMAJIG!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You evil girl! XD
LMFAO this topic is so off topic it's hilarious XD


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

o_e BACK ON TOPIC@!!!!!!!1111oneoneeleven


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm suprised a mod hasn't locked this yet.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> o_e BACK ON TOPIC@!!!!!!!1111oneoneeleven


My side's better!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm trying to save this thread, aww screw it.... *leaves*


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neko-san means cat. . .


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know but I mean your avvie title is making me want to meow XD


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

GRAWWR! get on this thread. It's getting out of hand...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What were YOU thinking coffeh xD
then again.. i didn't know that.. lawl.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Cat=Meow
Dog= Leg Hump?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Cat=Meow
> Dog= Leg Hump?


Yes! I thought I was the only one! XD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawl. You're not alone xD


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

this thread died. . .XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> GRAWWR! get on this thread. It's getting out of hand...


I vote everyone should just transfer over to ninjas.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

I am in Ninjas because I have outfit, it's awesome.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I am in Ninjas because I have outfit, it's awesome.


*destroys outfit.* There, now you can be a "NUB".


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LAWL. Ripping clothes off now are we? xD


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he didnt even have them on! he was wearing his peasant clothing.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD I practically choked
XDDDDD
LMFAOOOO


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I read:

"he didnt even have them on!"

I was like O.O

LAWL.. So now you're making sure he has no clothes? .. well if thats what you want... xD


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jen------------------> :rofl:  :rofl
:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 
XDDDDD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my! XDDDD
This just gets better and better XD

[LMFAO Cry XDDD yepp!]


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Ummm.. o.e


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

random but does anyone like my avatar?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hits gabby with the back of gun* bye-bye!

No, I was making suer he wouldn't be a ninja.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

I can't belive this!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch! *rubs head*
Uhhuh.. sure you were. Maybe that's what you want us to think..O.O
*shoots evil glare*


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im like cracking up. nooooo gabby!!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Us NUBZ are sworn enemies against the Ninjas.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

*shoots evil glare towards gabby*


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Wait Coffeh aren't you the nub-slayer?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Wait Coffeh aren't you the nub-slayer?


Yep. I'm not in any group though.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Uh oh...... Nubs! Run! LOL


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and apparently this is what I'm getting:

BB is the general of Nubs and likes to rip ninjas clothes off.. and hit me in the head with a gun.. 

And thats the story I'm getting.. lawl. 
*glares*


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD
BB never knew you were like that!
[>.> <.< >.> <.< *holds on to clothes*]
I'm not a ninja....nooo of course not.....XD


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

I'll join whoever's army wants me (not in a messed up way o.e)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

NUBZ: Non Utilizing Blaster Zebras


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were enemies?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have my breakfast knife ready!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I'll join whoever's army wants me (not in a messed up way o.e)


neither am i, but gabby is...


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

We want you so maybe you can convince Crash cafe to join us.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm what?

Oh no, don't hit me again! *shivers and glares*


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

HAM


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> We want you so maybe you can convince Crash cafe to join us.


nononononononono

Go play with your friends Sean, i'll pick ya up at 8.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> HAM


BAM

Master Crash's Self-Esteem went up 5 points.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

It was worth a try.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Demolator40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT DADDEH I WANNA STAY UNTIL 9!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BLAM

Master Crash exploded, -5 health points


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Because Demolator40 uses Breakfast Knife!

It's a 1-hit K.O.

Master crash fainted!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8! AND THAT'S FINAL!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Demolator40 uses Breakfast Knife!
> 
> It's a 1-hit K.O.
> 
> Master crash fainted!


Demolater40 feeds off of Master Crash's flesh. Demolater40's eyes turned red.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Do you really want to obey Master Crashed, sean?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

BTW, to anyone else considering joining the Nubz, lemme give you this info.

Nubz are pro-abortion, anti-baconists, and kick puppies, why would you want that for a team?

Join Rockman's Ninjas! They're anti-abortion, pro-baconists, and only kick cats!

I'm RockmanEXE, and i approve of this message.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

GABBY IS THE BEST!

haa just kidding xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Do you really want to obey Master Crash*ed*, sean?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Holy crap. I've been away and now look at these pages?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Do you really want to obey Master Crashed, sean?


Seriously, Sean. A group called Nubz?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

You're the one to talk, Master RASH? Aren't you a ninnyja?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok  Bacon boy.....


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

OOOOOR you guys can join the 'Kitties'
Teh group fer teh neutral peoplez like meh XD


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> You're the one to talk, Master RASH?


Bring it Dumbolator-40


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> BTW, to anyone else considering joining the Nubz, lemme give you this info.
> 
> Nubz are anti-abortion, pro-baconists, and love puppies, why wouldn't you want that for a team?
> 
> ...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> OOOOOR you guys can join the 'Kitties'
> Teh group fer teh neutral peoplez like meh XD


W00T! Kitties xD
Ahahaa, lets get some chocolate Coffeh 
lawl.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

O.K. Master A**


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

AHHHHHH!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

GUYS WHAT ARE WE TALKING BOUT?


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

Wait, wait. I'm gonna' stop doing this before a real flame war starts.

Edit: NOT!


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

forum hasnt died yet hub.lol.told you iw would come check on it.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Wait, wait. I'm gonna' stop doing this before a real flame war starts.


Smart choice ^.^


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

By the way...My gate is open..BB can you come? I need to make some games....


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

FLAMEFLAMEFLAMEFLAMEROFLFLAMEFLAMEROFLAME


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course! The group of cute kitties that really need shots.....AND CHOCOLATE MILK! XD
Meow! <3
=^.^=


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> BTW, to anyone else considering joining the Nubz, lemme give you this info.
> 
> Nubz are pro-abortion, anti-baconists, and kick puppies, why would you want that for a team?
> 
> ...


That was uncalled for -.-"


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Wait, wait. I'm gonna' stop doing this before a real flame war starts.
> 
> Edit: NOT!


I'll be the responsible one and end it.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh yes! =^.^=

Meow, meow. <3


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


half this thread is uncalled for! o.o


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Cat=Meow
> Dog= Leg Hump?


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and some chocolate milk too?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course =^.^= meow! <3

Now I'm hooked on saying "Meow"
.. Thanks Coffeh xD 
And whats a party without chocolate milk?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right?
CHOCOLATE MILK AND CUTE KITTIES FTW!
[Partay #2] No guys allowed xDDD
Meow<3


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Me-ow Me-ow /monotone


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

How bout the puppies group?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Me-ow Me-ow /monotone


LMFAO
Now I'm thinking Aristocats XDDDD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Rule #1 NO GUYS ALLOWED xD
Rule #2 is always have chocolate milk

Meow <3


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Do you consider me a friend? /Mr.Rogers voice


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes indeed.
And kitty cats w/ chocolate milk are FTW
[guys you know you can't resist them] XD


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Awwww.. Wait. It's too good to be true, OMG IT'S A ROBOT!/scream


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

make sure NO guys find out
if they do they'll find out what our biggest weakness like last time! ;D


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How adorible! So irrisistable to you GUYS! 
Just admit it! xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> make sure NO guys find out
> if they do they'll find out what our biggest weakness like last time! ;D


Sshhhh yer hinting them again! XD

Meow<3
=^.^=


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

How is this not closed yet?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> make sure NO guys find out
> if they do they'll find out what our biggest weakness like last time! ;D


Darn, we fail again xD


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Kitten P*** is your weakness I KNOW/emphasis on the KNOW


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao if they make a group they fail like this song.
who the hell sings about sneakers?!!?
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/HRqOjhNN4hQ'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/HRqOjhNN4hQ' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Kitten P*** is your weakness I KNOW/emphasis on the KNOW


Oshi-HE'S ON TO US! 
LOLOLOL
/sarcasm 

^[obviously that ****** sings about them...ugh]


----------



## Placktor (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Nubs ftw. Ok so what?


can i join your NUBZ


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Do you consider me a friend? /Mr.Rogers voice


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh goodness! xD
Apparently she does! 
And you are soo right!
The point of that song is to get it stuck in your head .. -.-
curse her! banish her! xD

Meow<3


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

To the realm of BAN


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> make sure NO guys find out
> if they do they'll find out what our biggest weakness like last time! ;D


cry, i have chocolate milk!


----------



## Ricano (Jan 30, 2009)

wow....400 posts in 2 hours...

wooowww xDD


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

LEMME GUESS BLOOD MILK?!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh, you're screwed Cry xD

Goodness BB! lawl.


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh oh! must resist!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liar! 
But...I....NO! MUST RESIST!
o.e

[WHO TOLD HIM!? XD]


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh my god has this become famous thread or something?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All three of us did 

he's been sitting there reading our conversation this whole time!!! T.T
RESIST COFFEH && CRY!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

IMA FIRIN MY LULZOR!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

GOD THIS THREAD WENT WAY OFF-TOPIC!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey, hey yeah you little kitties, I got chocolate milk in mah car just go in and have it./ Michal Jackson voice


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GAAAAH CANT HOLD BACK!!!!!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> GOD THIS THREAD WENT WAY OFF-TOPIC!


I KNOW O.O LOCK! LOCK! LOCK!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Hey, hey yeah you little kitties, I got chocolate milk in mah car just go in and have it./ Michal Jackson voice


OFF-TOPIC....


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bu-Bu-IT'S CHOCOLATE MILK!
*sticks tongue out
no....MUST RESIST! XD

mew mew mew!!! XD


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

NUBZ FTW!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Puts down chocolate milk.* Mehehe


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

~Leaves to play spore.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big>T.T</big>
It's soo hard!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow....Nub and ninjas to chocolate milk....how related.......


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.>
<.<
>.>
It's just...sitting there...o.e
o.e
AHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*resistance=phailure


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*takes* *drinks* yum <3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

byez!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

This topic went from, Funny, to random, to lame, to stupid >.>


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey, hey yeah you little kitties, I got chocolate milk in mah car just go in and have it./ Michal Jackson voice


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same T.T
I'm so ashamed!
*drinks milk*
yummy<3


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Hey, hey yeah you little kitties, I got chocolate milk in mah car just go in and have it./ Michal Jackson voice


This is an example.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

WAIT SEAN COME BACK!!!!!!!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> byez!


BYE BB! xD

[maybe you wont solve any more mysteries..]


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

SEAN COME BACK PLZ!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 30, 2009)

YAY! EVERYONE IS LEAVING!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

Yay...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Run Gaby! Teh sick perv is trying to give us milk! @.@
XDDDD
BB's chocolate milk is making me dizzy XDDD


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm done *yawns* *puts glass of CHOCHOLATE milk on table.*


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Run Gaby! Teh sick perv is trying to give us milk! @.@
> XDDDD
> BB's chocolate milk is making me dizzy XDDD


What a MONSTER! lawl.. teh Bacon Monster xD
I'm feelin it too coffeh!!!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

What Hub?


----------



## Grawr (Jan 30, 2009)

Stop.


----------

